# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.52 - LG K4-Series, new models, new feature

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.52 - LG K4-Series, new models, new features * - Main
 Core updated to support latest v1624 flash package
 SP Flash Engine updated 
 - Enabled support for unaligned scatter flashing for 67xx series (6755 also supported)
 That allow flashing those factory files on phones with different memory sizes without further problems with user memory 
>> Enabled support for LG K4 line:
 - K120 and K120 model versions ( E/AR/F/GT/H )
 - K130 and K130 model versions ( E )   
- Supported features:
 Read full info (with extended info)
 Factory FW Read / Write
 FlashDump Read / Write
 NVRAM Read / Write
 Security Read / Write
 UserLocks Reset (Include LG "Knock Code") without data lost
 PatternLock Reading
 HW test - RAM, eMMC, Battery
 Security repair - IMEI1, IMEI2, BT-MAC, WiFi-MAC
 SP Unlock (Code Reading)
 Format FileSystem
 Repair ExtData
 Flash Erase
 Fix Unknown BaseBand
 Init Preloader
 Memory Repartition
 Forensic: PhoneBook extraction
 Forensic: User Gallery (Photo / Video) extraction 
 - LG Other: 
 Improved Flashing Engine 
 Fixed problems with security reset during flashing for old E-series models
 Improved Security Repair 
 - UserData operations updated
 FP MT62xx: Forensic engine updated, more types supported
 FP MT62xx: PhoneBook extraction revised
 SP: DataDirect Engine updated ( stuck on reading big (2+ GiB) files in some cases fixed )
 SP: PhoneBook extraction revised 
 - Factory FW reader updated
 Engine updated
 Brand-specific improvements ( Wiko, Lenovo, LG and many others )
 AutoDetection improved 
 MT6755 specific improvements
 Firmware naming during read changed ( if more model-specific info will be found ) 
 - Service operations improved
 NVRAM operations revised
 NVRAM: Improved verification
 NVRAM: activated NVRAM verification during read
 New FRP type reset supported 
 - Other
 For some models now reading more info ( Lenovo, LG and other )
 Flash ID database updated
 False AV warnings/resource blocking should be fixed from now
 AppManager (AV dictionary) updated 
 Some fixes and improvements at all   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kamal1977

knfgjhnlkfnlk,fglkjdgnjlkfdmjh

----------

